# Anyone small game hunt Chickahominy WMA?



## zippity (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone does small game hunting in Chickahominy Wildlife management area near Rustic, VA about 15 miles west of Williamsburg. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. New to the sport. I have no dogs looking to hunt squirrel, rabbit, varmints etc. Would love to clear some private property of unwanted varmints but don't know anyone with land. Also any recommendations on what to use shottie vs. rimfire?


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

I hunt the chick WMA several times a year for deer, every time I go I wish Id brought my 22. Squirrels are freaking everywhere. Theres some areas Ive sat and seen 7-8 different rats.

Good luck if you go.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

went there last weekend. take your .22 or shotgun, pick a parking area go in about 100yds sit and wait for about 20 mins. if nothing shows up, move a little deeper, sit and wait. they are all over the place there.


----------

